# Duke Boyz - Spring Sling



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

Went to MS Offroad on Elton Road while they were having a Spring Sling ride. We rode 13 hours Saturday, and had a blast. Got a new little waterproof hd cam but didnt have my 16g card only had the 4 so didnt get all the footage I wanted to get. So here's a little something i put together from what I did get.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE :rockn:


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Great video man!


----------

